# Puccini’s “Nesun Dorma” From Turandot



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

“Nesun Dorma” is one of my friend Misha-Lamè’s favorite arias in all of opera and it is in her honor that I have chosen to write this article about this particular piece by Puccini. 

The music in Puccini’s “Turandot” is one of the greatest I have ever heard, as it in fact has outstanding moments such as the arias “Signore, Ascolta” and “Nesun Dorma” along with several others yet I must say it also has one of the dumbest stories ever written. It not only being one which is sort of like a sadistic fairy tale where none of the actions of the characters actually make any sense but one in which cruelty wins out in the end. 

The story is one of a Chinese princess by the name of Turandot who decides that she will marry the first prince (has to be a prince, for a commoner simply will not do) who can correctly answer her three questions. Naturally those who fail to answer her questions correctly will be executed by having their heads chopped off, seems fair after all if they are allowed to live than what price would they have paid for failing. In spite of this danger or perhaps because of it several princes come from far and wide to China, where they risk loosing more than their pride in order that they might marry Turandot; which makes me stop and think if perhaps there is a lack of ladies in their own kingdoms.

It is only after several princes have tried and of course failed that an unknown prince comes to Beijing or Peking (as one cares to call it) where he meets his father, a dethroned king; accompanied by a faithful servant by the name of Lu. It is when this prince, whom strangely enough nobody, not even his own father knows his name; sees princess Turandot that he falls madly in love with her to the point of not only wanting her hand in marriage but that of being willing to literally risk his neck for it. Many at that point try to convince him that perhaps his is not such a good idea though all of this advice is in vain for this unknown prince is adamant in wanting to try to answer the three questions in order to get Turandot’s hand in marriage.

The unknown prince than after having asked for the challenge, actually answers all three questions correctly which in fact means Turandot, the princess of his dreams will have to marry him yet this would mean the end of story. Turandot in fact refuses to marry this prince, saying she will not be given away as if she were a slave which makes me think why then did she offer herself if she was not willing to pay up unless all she wanted to see was princes loose their heads over her and not even as a figure of speech. Naturally her father, the king says the oath is sacred and must be kept, as he argues that one can not have it both ways. This being that when one wins, one receives but when one looses, one refuses to pay up. Turandot however begs and carries on as if she expected anybody to feel sorry for her when she in fact is cheating on a bet; not that she showed any merci what so ever when it came time to decapitate those princes who failed to answer her questions. 

It however is only after having used every argument Turandot could think of that she accepts to marry this prince; whose name in fact is Calaf yet she will not go down without a fight. Turandot even threatening that though she will respect the promise, she will only do so reluctantly and that she will be miserable and make her husband equally unhappy though for my part; I really do not see how her personality will change all that much from what it is at present. It is at this point that prince Calaf in an act of either nobility or extreme stupidity proposes a counter offer to princess Turandot which goes as follows. If she can guess his name before dawn then she will get to execute him just as she has done with the others who could not answer her questions but if she does not guess his name; then and only then will they get married. Of course to me it seems that either way he looses but that aside, princess Turandot accepts this challenge as she really has nothing to loose.

It is under these set of circumstances that princess Turandot decrees that no one in the city may sleep until they find out the name of this prince, who in fact is from Persia. Prince Calaf for his part is waiting for dawn to come and as he does so he hears the cries of “Nesun Dorma” (nobody sleep) to prevent people from going to sleep until they find out what princess Turandot needs to know. Calaf than repeats the phrase “Nesun Dorma” and starts in on this, one of the most powerful arias in opera; as he sings “my mystery is closed in me and my name no one will ever know, on your mouth I will say it when the light comes out” to end with “al alba vincero, vincero, vin-ce (very long and loud on this syllable) ro. This last part meaning at dawn I will triumph, triumph, triumph. The music is imposing in this aria as it is in most of this brilliant opera even if the story at times could be considered a tad unintelligent though in this particular part, not only do the lyrics but the music capture an incredible sensation of truly being victorious. This given how the music rises, as if putting in all the thrill of a conqueror while the word “vincero” is repeated three times with the last one fully allowing us to appreciate the tenor voice in all its glory. 

Luciano Pavarotti, once described the tenor voice as being “an educated scream” and it is my opinion that in this particular aria, we see what he meant; as it seems to have been written specially for him. This being the case that many great tenors have sung this aria yet there is something about it that is ideal for Pavarotti’s power which he is able to elevate expressly at the end when it is most required in what falls nothing short of a climatic finale. 

As an extra note to this aria, I would like to add that Puccini in fact died before the opera was completed which meant he, himself was unable to finish it though he was able to complete “Nesun Dorma”. It being this particular piece which was the last thing her ever wrote.


----------

